# Toshiba nb305-b410 netbook - suspend = kernel panic



## topo (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello,

Just installed FreeBSD-CURRENT on Toshiba nb305-n410 netbook (Intel Atom CPU N450/Intel GMA 3150 + Samsung SSD EVO). Part of ACPI works:
Fn + screen brightness default keys are working.  Battery is good for 6.5hrs with light browsing.  However suspend S3 causes kernel panics with VESA error:

```
panic: mtx_lock() of destroyed mutex @ /usr/src/sys/dev/fb/vesa.c:541
```

I wonder if this error is related to the error that I am getting during boot:

```
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff808074f0, 0) error 19
```

I wonder if there is a solution to my problem?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 2, 2015)

Just so your aware, 11-CURRENT isn't a supported FreeBSD branch: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

That said, it certainly looks like a bug to me. There is ongoing work on CURRENT in the graphics area. You might ask your question with this information on the freebsd-current mailing list to get the eyes and possible insight of the developers. You can also file a PR against this with this information as well which will also get developer attention though be prepared to help troubleshoot the issue if you do.


----------



## topo (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for yor response. 
I had exactly the same issue with 10.2. This was the reason that I upgraded to CURRENT.
I am sorry for asking this but should I report this bug to 11-CURRENT or 10.2 or both?


----------



## protocelt (Sep 2, 2015)

I would file the bug against CURRENT. 10.2-RELEASE likely won't get fixed, but if the problem is found and fixed in CURRENT, it will almost assuredly be MFC'd to 10.2-STABLE.


----------

